# 3 Angel Pairs lay eggs at same time



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

My three pairs of angels lay eggs nearly at same time. I believe over 1000eggs I have right now! I may need a 500g tank to hold them


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, last night's thunderstorm maybe? 

Congrats. They look nice and healthy too.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thats a lot of eggs!!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

one batch were eated by their parents, don't know the reason. But it seems that pair plan lay eggs once again in a not long time.

Eric.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

that pair lay eggs again, and eat again, this never happen before, want know the reason that will affect the angel parents behavior, in which condition they will eat their eggs , and is it avoidable ?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you keep a little night light on at night? I had a pair of angels a long time ago and they would consistently eat their eggs when left in complete darkness at night, presumably panicking because they couldn't see them. Keeping a little night light on solved the problem...


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

This method I first time got know, I will try it, maybe probably give some feedback at here later. Thank you crazy72.


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

congrat...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats!!!
Maybe you can start your own fish store with just 1000 baby angel fish for sale hehehe.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Congrats!!!
> Maybe you can start your own fish store with just 1000 baby angel fish for sale hehehe.


Enn, That's a good advice, but GVA seems a not big market for fit my 1000 baby angels, I need try find other places for them  if they can all grow up.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

it's show time for some of them already grown up:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/fishdragon-1925/albums/angel-frys-quarter-~-loonie-size-183/
I lost two batches, i.e. first time 50% lost, and 2nd time 50% lost, right now actually 25% left from the beginning.
the lost reason I believe is the less of oxygen due to bad water condition.


----------

